# staple-on t&g ceiling tiles



## Tonglebeak (Dec 28, 2009)

I was looking into getting some 12" designed ceiling tiles. My grandfather stated I should use t&g and then I can just glue or staple them into place. My only concern is, does code allow this? Or does drywall have to be behind it? Or are there perhaps fire rated tiles I could use? I can't seem to find any fire rated ones that don't need a suspended grid. Thanks.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

These ceilings need a furring strip frame work to install. These ceilings were popular when your grandfather was in his first house. It allowed homeowners to put up a finished ceiling without needing the finishing skills drywall does.
The problem with these ceilings is that if you need to make repairs for any reason, you need to remove all the tiles to the wall to maintain the T&G format. If styles change, you might not be able to get replacements.
Are there any additional options you're considering?
Ron


----------



## Tonglebeak (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, it's a 1907 house. Drywall just hurts the character, and by putting in an older, yet modern ceiling (if this makes any sense), I want to bring some of the old character back while still looking great for this time.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tonglebeak said:


> Well, it's a 1907 house. Drywall just hurts the character, and by putting in an older, yet modern ceiling (if this makes any sense), I want to bring some of the old character back while still looking great for this time.


 The staple up tiles harken to the 1960's
Ron


----------



## Tonglebeak (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok, so anyways, does anyone have an answer for the original questions? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Tonglebeak (Dec 28, 2009)

Bump..


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tonglebeak said:


> Ok, so anyways, does anyone have an answer for the original questions? Thanks a bunch.


Go to the Hagerstown building dept and ask them.
Ron


----------



## Tonglebeak (Dec 28, 2009)

That doesn't really help with finding fire-rated tiles :\


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

why fire rated? you used to be able to get drywall sheets stamped in a pattern that could be used for chair rail. maybe something like that with some home engineering would give you a coffered ceiling look


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

How about the "stamped" metal ceiling material. That should satisfy any firecode issues and still stay within "era" acceptability (and an upgrade to the "staple up"). Costs a bit more though....


----------

